# DSL Benchmark UMTs Stick 3.6 vs 7.6  Vergleichts Tes



## amdintel (23. Januar 2010)

Es bringt eigentlich nicht viel wenn man 7.2 Mbit Stick verwendet, 
es geben die Netze meist nicht her, was 
so ein Stick schaffen  könnte, ja können..?
außer das der Upload hoppelt so schnell ist bringt es nicht viel ,
hier mein Vergleichs Test :
wer mag kann ja ma seine Werte posten...
vom.. > IP Adressen lokalisieren, DSL Speedtest und mehr

Der Netz Empfang ist hier 4 Balken ,
beim Umts Planer vom E160 wird  ~ 94 bis 97 % angezeigt .

gewisse Abweichungen gibt es die DSL Speed Meter sind eigentlich mehr Schätzeisen, 
große Unterschiede sind hier nicht zwischen 
3.6 und 7.5 MB Stick ...  
Test 1: UMTs Stick Debitel 7.2 
Test 2: E160 Stick Huawei andere FW, 3.6 MB Stick


----------



## AchtBit (24. Januar 2010)

Das nutzt nix, weil kein Anbieter HSDPA prepaid zu verfügung stellt.

Der höchste ist HSPA(3,6MBit)

Hier meine Werte(o2 dayflat)

Für Sonntag Nachmittag ok.


----------



## amdintel (24. Januar 2010)

doch wenn du über  2000 Speed  kommt 
1000 an Abload hast  du HSDPA, wenn mehr 
bei dir nicht geht, liegt das daran dass das Netz nicht mehr hergibt !
368 ist ohne HSDPA reines UMTs  etwa ...
und jee nach Ausbau und Anzahl der eingeloggen User bestimmt die Netz. Geschw. bei mir sind nicht so viele im meinem Netz daher komme ich mit unter auf gute DL Raten .
Wie ich schon sagte ein 7.6 Stick bringt eigentlich kaum Vorteile so meine Tests und Erfahrungen dazu , weil die  Netze es einfach nicht hergeben , andere User mit UMTs Vertrag erreichen auch oder auch kaum höhere Daten Raten als ich.

glaub es mir einfach


----------



## AchtBit (24. Januar 2010)

Ne echt, mehr wie 3,6mbit bekommst du von O2 nicht, als Prepaid Kunde.

Müsstest den Speed Vertrag abschliessen um HSDPA Bandbreite zu bekommen. 

Hol die einfach so ein Propekt von O2. Da stehts genau drinne


Oda hier ganz gross,

o2online - Prepaid-Surfstick

Edit: Hab grad geschaut, nirgendwo gibts 7,2mbit für prepaid Kunden 

noch nicht.

Sonntagabend im Anhang. Unter der Woche hab ich auch wieder über 4000. Ist schon stark von den Zeiten abhängig


----------



## amdintel (24. Januar 2010)

das heißt dass das Stick nur 3.6 kann mehr nicht, genau so das E160 ist ein 3.6 Stick das
HSDPA bis 3.6 unterstützt !
nimmste  ein 7.5 haste 7.5 MBs aber reichst kaum höherer Daten Raten weil das die Netze nicht hergeben... wie oft denn noch ?
bei mir sind es mit dem 7.5 ca. 1000 mehr bei der Download Rate .

mach mal nachts so gegen 3.30 Uhr "wenn noch wach bist?" , bekommste garantiert höhere Daten Raten weil weniger online sind !


----------



## AchtBit (27. Januar 2010)

Das hat nichts mit dem Stick zu tun. Der unterstützt 7,2mbit. 1. Hatte ich ihn selbst und das Modem hat eine 7,2mbit Verbindung hergestellt. 2. noch wichtiger, es steht im O2 Prospekt genau drin.

O2 hat nur eine Tarif, der 7,2mbit bringt und das ist der Speed.

Wahlweise mit Stick oder Notebook abzuschliessen. 39,95 kostet der Spass im Monat

Zudem weniger DL Volumen. Leider hab ich das Prospekt nimmer aber 7,2mbit kostet gleich das 4fache wie 3,6mb.

Edit: Hab einen HSDPA Turbo Tarif gefunden.

Klarmobil.de
Tarif: Flat 500
Startpaket 9.95 ohne Stick(Preis 79.95)
Monatlich 9.95
Kündigung: 14 Tage zum Monatsende
Datenvolumen: HSDPA Turbo 500mb pro Monat, danach GPRS 

Das ganze ist als günstiges Schnäppchen Anzeige in der Computer Missbildung.

Damit du mal annähernd die Preise für den Turbo Mode siehst.


----------



## Jack ONeill (27. Januar 2010)

Kennt einer von euch HSPA, das habe ich wenn ich mit meinem Netbook online gehe


----------



## AchtBit (27. Januar 2010)

Jack ONeil schrieb:


> Kennt einer von euch HSPA, das habe ich wenn ich mit meinem Netbook online gehe


 
Ja, das ist der Name des Protokolls. Das D steht nur für 'downlink' Mode und das U für 'Uplink' Mode.


----------



## amdintel (27. Januar 2010)

AchtBit schrieb:


> Das hat nichts mit dem
> Kündigung: 14 Tage zum Monatsende
> Datenvolumen: HSDPA Turbo 500mb pro Monat, danach GPRS
> 
> ...


Turbo 500  mb  ist ganz schön wenig und ganz schön dreist , 
du verwechselt MB mit GB   ,
1 GB sind 1000 MB (!) 
1/2 GB  sind 500 MB (!) 
ich habe 1 GB pro Tag, bei normaler Web. 
Nutzung pro Tag werden alleine schon um die ~ 300  bis 450 MB  pro Tag 
verbraucht  mit eingeschalteten Werbe Blocker , damit ihr mal einen Einblick habt.
Ein Treiber Update Nvidia GK Treiber hat 102 bis
 157 MB schon, der Nvdia Treiber 196.21 hat alleine schon   157 MB .
ich habe hat mir alle Neunen Treiber von AMD/ATI runter geladen, u.a. auch die Chips Treiber für XP bis Vista 32/64 weil mehrere PCs.  da kommen locker  umnd die 400 MB zusammen nur alleine an Treiber Updates schonm .


----------



## AchtBit (27. Januar 2010)

amdintel schrieb:


> Turbo 500 mb ist ganz schön wenig und ganz schön dreist ,
> du verwechselt MB mit GB


 
Nö, wenn de bei O2 den Speed Tarif nimmst hast auch nur 2gig im Monat und zahlst 30 oder 40 E im Monat(weis nimmer genau) .

Turbo = wesentlich rechenintensiverer Aufwand, weil der Mist just in Time komprimiert u. dekomprimiert wird.


----------



## amdintel (28. Januar 2010)

was ich ja nur mit meinem Thema bezwecken wollte,
es bringt eigentlich nicht viel wenn man sich 
extra ein 7.5 Stick besorgt , 
ein mal die Daten Bremse und das die Netze meist
keine 6.0/7.0 Mbit tatsächlich nicht    hergeben
sondern nur 2 bis  ~ 4 MBbit und in Gebieben wo sehr viele im glechem Netz on ist, ist vielleicht noch viel weniger möglich ?...
bei mir ist das Netz recht gut auch tagsüber habe ich
in der regel recht gute  DatenRaten  nur gibt das Netz trotzdem nicht den vollen Power her... der realistisch möglich währe nämlich tatsächliche 6 bis 6.Mbit
sondern nur etwas mehr als 3.5 bis ~ 4.2  an Mbit .
das ist so geringfügig mehr das ein 7.5 MBit sich nicht lohnt  und kaum merklich Geschwindigkeits  Vorteile bringt , ich bin  daher mit meinem E160 nach wie vor recht zufrieden  es genügt .

Das 7.5 Stick Connectet  zwar richtig mit 7 Mbit  nur werden tatsächlich nie 7 Mbit erreicht .


----------



## AchtBit (28. Januar 2010)

Der Stick ist ein ganz normales Modem. Praktisch könnte er 7 mbit von 7,2 theoretisch erreichen.

Ich geh jede Wtte ein, wenn ich in O2 Shop geh und den Speed Vertrag abschliesse, dann bekomm ich auch doppelte Bandbreite..

Ist doch eh Wurscht. Die Funk Tech entwickelt sich rasend schnell. Und es ist nur noch eine Frage der Zeit bis Funk Inet die Verkabelung ablöst.

Die können theoretisch mit Frequenz Uberlagerung und Splitting jede beliebige Bandbreite über UMTSA gehn. Vorausgesetz die entsprechende Signalstärke und einen fetten Backbone, der das Splitting und Rounting bewältigt


----------



## TheRammbock (18. Mai 2010)

Ich grab das Thema einfach mal wieder aus. Es steht jetzt an, ein Prepaid Stick von Klarmobil.de zu ordern. Folgende Angebote stehen zur Auswahl klarmobil.de - 9 Cent Tarif - Handykosten senken, keine Grundgebühr, keine Vertragsbindung, kein Aufladen, in alle Netze deutschlandweit Hier wird ja gesagt, das die 7,2 MBit´s sich nicht lohnen. Ok, nun soll dann eben der Tarief mit dem Stick 3,6 MBit´s mit 5 GB Datenvolumen im Monat herhalten. 

Die eigentliche Frage aber ist a) kann man in einer gut ausgebauten Stadt (in dem Fall Lübeck) YouTube Videos gucken? und b) die Beschränkung auf 3,6 MBit´s, wie wird diese vom Provider realisiert?

Weil der Stick bei der Anschaffung mit dem 7,2 MBit´s ja doch 20 Euro teurer ist ... Wie rechtfertigt sich das technisch, oder ist das nur Preispolitik?

Gruß Rammbock


----------



## amdintel (18. Mai 2010)

ist doch ganz einfach :
7.5/7.6 wie auch immer  MBit erreicht man nie sondern 
höchstens 5.0  bis  5.5 in der Realität ,
eine schnelle Verbindung z.b. 6.0 oder 5.5. macht nur sinn wenn man 
das wirklich ausnutzten kann viele Downloads und keine Drosselung  auf GPRs hat,
da aber alle Provider pro Monat schon ab einem Daten Volumen  von 5 GB
auf GPRs 56 K Modem Geschw. drunter schrauben und beim normalen 
auf rufen von Web. Seiten selst DSL 1000 Geschw. noch ausreicht,
ist das mit dem 7,2 MBit  oder 7.5 MBit völliger Dumfug und reine 
Kunden verarschung !
Die Provider werben ja damit sagenhaft schnell ins Internet, 
das ist reine Bauernfängerei !
und klar kann man das mit den Video kucken und nach kurzer Zeit ist das Daten Volumen
von 5 GB pro Monat aufgebraucht und bei GPRs kannste diese Videos dann nicht mehr kucken
nur noch mit sehr langer Warte Zeit , so sieht das in der Praxis und Realität aus !
meine Modem Analog 56 K Verbindung z.b. ist seltsamerweise schneller als das GPRs 
(die Antwort Zeiten sind wesentlich schneller )
bei GPRs laden einige Seite nicht mehr , beim 56 K Modem laden die noch dauert aber etwas


----------



## TheRammbock (19. Mai 2010)

Ein paar Fragen konnte ich mir mittlerweile durch querlesen auch selbst beantworten. Mutmaßlich wird meine Kirsche die 5 GB nie erreichen und von dahher, wird es der mit 3,6 MBit´s werden und zum MAL YT schauen und zum schreiben im Messenger reicht das also vollkommen. 

Verarsche, bzw. irreführend sind bei dem angesprochenen Anbieter trotzdem die 20 Euro mehr für 7,2 Mbit´s ... Naja.


----------

